
MyTextarea - a simple online text editor - JRambo
http://www.mytextarea.com/
======
JRambo
There's been an incredible amount of traffic today and 17.4% of you bookmarked
myTextarea :)

Thanks everybody!

------
JRambo
Feedback is welcome!

~~~
marcushauss
1\. Language support, at least bash and php. 2\. Line numbers on the left 3\.
par lines (0,2,4,etc) being a bit gray non par lines (1,3,5,etc) a lightish
gray 4\. Option to make everything darker, to work during the night and not
make your eyes suffer so much.

That would be all =)

Looks awesome by the way and good luck on the project, only remember to fix
the

~~~
JRambo
Great feedback!

A hacker mode including all the functions you mentioned might be a great idea,
don't you think?

~~~
marcushauss
Oh sure! three buttons: normal mode, hacker mode and night mode, either normal
or hacker can be on, not both but night mode can be on or off.

If it's not too much to ask, also font options, not much, only three,
monospace (the one it has now i believe), the ubuntu font and consolas which
im not sure it's exactly as mono.

That would be it, looks great as it is!

